# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia BEST Version 1.48 released

## ameerl

*Infinity Nokia BEST v1.48 Released   Whats New  
- USB flashing improved
   - BB5 USB loaders updated
   - MSM72x flashing (Lumia 610) was broken on previous release, fixed
   - Added ASIC check for BB5, from now not possible flash wrong firmware (e.g. RAP4 to BCM and others)
   - Maemo/Meego flashing revised, work now on XP without problems   
   - Maemo (N900) error handling added (if will be errors, like CMT,APE,  e.t.c. faults, BEST show reasons and way to fix them)   
   - RPL reading during flash improved for XG213 
   - MeeGo eMMC only flash improved
   - MeeGo USB loader updated 
- Service operations improved 
   - Improved XG213 RPL reading
   - Added SelfTest option for Lumia series (battery/power/e.t.c diagnostic)
   - Fixed hang during PM read/write on some models
   - During Cam Check/Repair also will be done HW check (Detect HW fault, show reasons of error)
   - For CNT reset added default SL tables for XG213 phones (replace/repair damaged tables, CS repair after bad reset)
   - XG110/DCT4+ reset user code improved ( set to default 12345 without data lost / full reset)
   - New Operator/Country info with new base (BB5/Infineon - Lock info)
   - Security repair for N73 improved (res
tore ccc/hwc) 
   - SL3 simlock extraction improved
     sl: Added support for new types
     sl: Added new way of rpl validation during recovery 
     sl: Added support SL3/SL30 simlock extraction even from working , but SL damaged phones (!!!in SOME cases!!!)
     sl: Added auto rpl complete in some damage cases
     sl: Added support for locked phones (under test)
     sl: Improved SL3 simlock extraction and pre-validation 
     sl: Rewriten SL30 simlock extraction
     sl: Added SL30 simlock pre-validation 
     sl: SPR reading improved
     sl: Revised support of override SL types (skip not SL3/SL30 phones)
     As always, simlock present check for free, so, handjob lovers can find some more things now  
- User data operations improved
   - Added support for new-type XG213 phones (110,111,112 and same)
      XGnew: Phonebook backup/extract/write
      XGnew: LifeTimer edit 
      XGnew: Gallery backup
      XGnew: SMS read/write/extract
   - Improved s4pb format - full cross-writing between BB5 S40 , DCT4+ ARM (XG213) , DCT4+
   - Improved SMS/Gallery/PhoneBook extraction from phones with partialy damaged FS
   - Improved Phonebook/Gallery/e.t.c extraction for some S40/S60 models f
rom FullFlash 
   - Improved data extraction from fullflash from S40/S60/S^3 models
   - Improved PhoneBook reading from BB5 S40 phones (C3 bug and some others fixes)
   - Fixed freeze during extraction on some model (Note! some big-sized (512,1024mb flash - can take up to 10-20-40 minutes!)
   - Low Format fixed for 8800 arte 
- Other
   - Maemo flashing from Normal (powered on state) mode fixed 
   - MeeGo/Maemo flash file info added (region, langs, PR version, e.t.c)
   - Improved flashfiles check (Maemo/MeeGo/BB5/Lumia/Infineon)
   - Fixed VPL parser (modem part clear and file checking for Lumia)
   - RSA check improved (added new models)
   - INI revised
   - Some bugfixes
   - New WP7 models added (L610c)
   - Updated WP7 wipe files
   - Updated stuff files (tune/rpl)   Software can be downloaded الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *

----------


## أحمد الامام

مشكوووووووور صديقنا

----------

